# Samson XP360B - Speaker replacement



## lean032 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi everyone!!!

I own a Samson Expedition Express XP360B

I would like to replace the tweeter but I can´t figure out how to remove the front panel to access to the speakers. 

Can anybody help me with this??? 

Thanks a lot!!!

LF


----------

